# Fire curtain in theaters



## kasa (Mar 5, 2013)

Question about fire curtains on a stage.  In 2006 IFC or 2009 IFC, is there a code that says people have to check them periodically and make sure they are hooked up right, will drop when needed, etc?  I make people test fire doors annually, and was just including the curtains in that, til someone asked me why I'm calling curtains "doors".  I don't know.  I just thought it's a pretty complicated looking system, hard to see even, and it's doing the same job as fire doors in separating occupants from fire, so it's a good idea to check?  Some I've seen with fusable links, some with ropes and axes.  Is there a good source out there for info just for explaining how the pulleys, ropes, weights, etc all work?  Do you require an annual test be done?  Have you seen any that seem to be hung up wrong?


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you looking at a true stage???   And if so what edition and code was it installed under??

I thought the old codes required once a year or five year test ??

410.3.5 Proscenium curtain. Where a proscenium wall is required to have a fire-resistance rating, the stage opening shall be provided with a fire curtain complying with NFPA 80 or an approved water curtain complying with Section 903.3.1.1 or, in facilities not utilizing the provisions of smoke-protected assembly seating in accordance with Section 1028.6.2, a smoke control system complying with Section 909 or natural ventilation designed to maintain the smoke level at least 6 feet (1829 mm) above the floor of the means of egress.

Recommendations for Periodic Inspection and Testing of Proscenium Curtains from NFPA 80 – (2007)

**This list is mandatory for proscenium curtains installed on or after January 1, 2010**

 The fire safety (proscenium) curtain assembly should be closed at all times except when there is an event, rehearsal, or similar activity.

 The fire safety (proscenium) curtain should be labeled for compliance with testing methods and this label should be within 5 ft of the bottom of the curtain and indicate the curtain fabric’s fire resistance rating.

 The rigging system should be inspected annually by someone qualified to perform the work.

 Inspection should include all components of the fire safety (proscenium) curtain assembly and operation including testing of emergency operation activation and systems.

 Re-training of the owner and staff should be mandatory during each annual inspection.

 Signed and dated inspection reports including a list of who attended the training should be kept on file with the owner for review.

 Unless temporary measures have been approved by the authority having jurisdiction, repairs required for emergency operation of the fire safety (proscenium) curtain assembly should be completed before the facility can be occupied for an event with an audience.

 Repairs not affecting the emergency closing of the fire safety (proscenium) curtain should be completed within 30 days.

 Maintenance should be carried out in accordance with the manufacturer’s recommendations and schedule.

 Repairs and maintenance should be recorded in a repair/maintenance log, which should include the date, name of the person repairing or maintaining, and a description detailing parts affected, maintained and adjusted, and/or replaced. This report should be kept on file with the owner for review.


----------

